# Gym Milfs



## BigWorm (Aug 12, 2013)

I have to deal with some of my gym milfs through work quite regularly.  Had a meeting with one today and she went full on







right in the middle of our meeting.   All I could figure is she must have some really tasty lip stick. 

Women be scandalous.


----------



## sneedham (Aug 12, 2013)

I need to attend one of your meetings.. and more detail please...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## charley (Aug 12, 2013)

Pics or GTFO !!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 12, 2013)

Get me get a fucking  chair... I have so much to say about this.


----------



## Swfl (Aug 12, 2013)

Milf's are a figment of your imagination, like gremlins and pixies and the tooth fairy.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 12, 2013)

internet stories..luv them


----------



## Watson (Aug 12, 2013)

gym im in now is alot more old school, very few women, especially anywhere near the weights....

leisure centre i used to work out at before had pools, spa and saunas, lots of milfs around throwing themselves at a few of the good looking younger guys,

the only one that tried to talk to me was about 350 pounds and asked me to show her how to do calf raises............pity i dont speak english or i could have helped her out......


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 12, 2013)

Milfs, gilfs, teenilfs they all get my undivided attention, and are a total phuquin distraction!

So I don't workout in gyms anymore.


----------



## the_predator (Aug 12, 2013)

The only gym Milf I can look at now is my wife since I just set up my home gym. It's cool though...that fantasy of bending her over a bench will be more within my reach now. She never went to the public gym. It was just to much of a hassle with her job. Now if I can only get grandpa to watch the child for a weekend and get the wife to train naked...


----------



## Watson (Aug 12, 2013)

there was 2 "ladies" at my old gym who would come in and get on a tread mill and walk so slow you would sight them to a post to see if they are even moving, then after a good 11-12 minutes at that break neck pace they would goto the pool area, buy a hot dog, large fries with gravy, 600mL milk (full cream) then call at least 5-6 people on the phone telling them really loudly about their killer workout today, how they really pushed it hard while they shoved all the crap down their throats............


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 12, 2013)

charley said:


> Pics or GTFO !!



This particular milf is very smart about sending her very unsubtle signals, she has a sugar daddy she doesn't want to lose. So no pics there....however...this one not so much.



Work provides my cell and like I said I have to deal with some of these women quite a bit for work stuff so they have my# and some crazy crap comes through occasionally.  They know I am married and happily so, and I think that just encourages them.


----------



## independent (Aug 12, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> This particular milf is very smart about sending her very unsubtle signals, she has a sugar daddy she doesn't want to lose. So no pics there....however...this one not so much.
> 
> View attachment 51889
> 
> Work provides my cell and like I said I have to deal with some of these women quite a bit for work stuff so they have my# and some crazy crap comes through occasionally.  They know I am married and happily so, and I think that just encourages them.



Lol at the crucifix on the dresser.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 12, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> This particular milf is very smart about sending her very unsubtle signals, she has a sugar daddy she doesn't want to lose. So no pics there....however...this one not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to have your problems, bro. That looks very tasty, indeed!


----------



## Intense (Aug 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> internet stories..luv them




Yeah I fucking hate pics myself...


----------



## charley (Aug 12, 2013)

Well , as bigmoe has alluded to, God is very close to her heart[& ASS]...


----------



## s2h (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm currently half erect on the treadmill (yes some of us train)looking at her maid thong net thingie...Jesus needs to.tell her to slip a finger in her moist lips of joy for me..


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 12, 2013)

charley said:


> Well , as bigmoe has alluded to, God is very close to her heart[& ASS]...



Me thinks god took great pride and a little pleasure creating that ass.


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 12, 2013)

Happy hunting, hoss.  I work at a place that is 60% female, 70% of whom are divorced with almost half being Mexican.  And since it is public record, most of them know what I make. Some days it is like running a gauntlet.There had better be a spot reserved in heaven reserved for me for not messing around on my wife with the temptations tossed at me.


----------



## Watson (Aug 12, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Happy hunting, hoss.  I work at a place that is 60% female, 70% of whom are divorced with almost half being Mexican.  And since it is public record, most of them know what I make. Some days it is like running a gauntlet.*There had better be a spot reserved in heaven reserved for me for not messing around on my wife with the temptations tossed at me.*



There isnt a woman on this planet i consider a temptation, i love my wife!


----------



## independent (Aug 12, 2013)

Griffith said:


> There isnt a woman on this planet i consider a temptation, i love my wife!



Negged for being castrated.


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 12, 2013)

s2h said:


> I'm currently half erect on the treadmill (*yes some of us train*)looking at her maid thong net thingie...Jesus needs to.tell her to slip a finger in her moist lips of joy for me..



Hold the fuck up! You mean this is a place for people who train? I need to start paying attention to where google sends me when I search for tranny pics, feel like I need to go do a sit-up or something.


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 12, 2013)

Griffith said:


> There isnt a woman on this planet i consider a temptation, i love my wife!



Love my wife too, but for me I have to recognize my temptations.  Lets me know which ones I can control and how to avoid the ones I can't.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 12, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Happy hunting, hoss.  I work at a place that is 60% female, 70% of whom are divorced with almost half being Mexican.  And since it is public record, most of them know what I make. Some days it is like running a gauntlet.There had better be a spot reserved in heaven reserved for me for not messing around on my wife with the temptations tossed at me.





Griffith said:


> There isnt a woman on this planet i consider a temptation, i love my wife!



Me and temptation have a much different relationship. ..


----------



## Watson (Aug 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Me and temptation have a much different relationship. ..



say u wanted a root a day and ur wife offered 3.......also the fact i think pussy is pussy, little difference.....


----------



## Intense (Aug 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Me and temptation have a much different relationship. ..




You just fap it out?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 13, 2013)

Pics or everyone is getting negged.  GICH.


----------



## Popeye. (Aug 13, 2013)

sneedham said:


> I need to attend one of your meetings.. and more detail please...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4



with more photos!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 13, 2013)

married to my fave gym milf


----------



## SupaSwole (Aug 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> married to my fave gym milf


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## M-Way (Aug 13, 2013)

^^^Platinum. Even God said 'Woah, fuck'


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



that jesus looks baked... you know what to do!


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 13, 2013)

i had this shit happen to me. Helping doing diets for girls and then i get fucking pics in my phone. All most ruined my marriage because i hide it, even though i was not asking for them i wasnt honest saying these girls are sending them just to be lil whores. My marriage was rocky for a bit, i married my wife when she was young and so she really didnt come into her self until recently. Now its like i have to tell her to calm down and if we have any more sex then its going to ruin my bulk lol to much cardio... but seriously though i couldnt live with out her after she supported my contest prep, delt with me being an ass hole on no carbs and prepped most my meals. I may joke around on here allot but i would never say go out against your wife thats just fucked up, think about what you would feel like if you saw a big ass 12 inch black cock and she was texting him wow that would feel better then my husbands.


----------



## Watson (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

I train at Curves


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 15, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> I have to deal with some of my gym milfs through work quite regularly.  Had a meeting with one today and she went full on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She stepped up her game today.  Pulled a last second miracle off for her yesterday at work, today she drops off a chilled case of Fat Tire and 2 freshly cut bone-in rib-eyes as a thank you... knowing the wife is out of town.  Spent and extra 30 min at the gym, rubbed one out, took a swim, rubbed one out again and just popped an ambien before my test levels kick the shit out my conscience.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

Little bit proud of you... little bit disappointed


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I train at Curves


 
I just go to curves for the lhjo material


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I just go to curves for the lhjo material



Thanks bro!


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I just go to curves for the lhjo material



Kind of like my buddy who says he trolls for chicks at BabysRus because in his words "You know those girls put out"


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> Kind of like my buddy who says he trolls for chicks at BabysRus because in his words "You know those girls put out"



... he might be on to something. When women have kids(particularly there first)they out of necessity need to become less selffish.  They lose themselves as they know it... now they are a little fellas mom more then they are themsleves.lots of women really resent that they have to do that and their husbands dont. Could be a weakness thats exploitable.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 16, 2013)

terrible Jimmy...just terrible...lolol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> terrible Jimmy...just terrible...lolol


From a  milf's angle ...Terrible because im on to something??? Or just the contined decline of my moral compass?


----------



## SheriV (Aug 16, 2013)

lololol...both


----------



## Swfl (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm totally on board with his train of thought here he is very considerate person

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 16, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> She stepped up her game today.  Pulled a last second miracle off for her yesterday at work, today she drops off a chilled case of Fat Tire and 2 freshly cut bone-in rib-eyes as a thank you... knowing the wife is out of town.  Spent and extra 30 min at the gym, rubbed one out, took a swim, rubbed one out again and just popped an ambien before my test levels kick the shit out my conscience.



I'd say she stepped up her game and she wasn't very subtle, either. 

She definitely wants the BigWorm!


----------



## Bowden (Aug 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> ... he might be on to something. When women have kids(particularly there first)they out of necessity need to become less selffish.  They lose themselves as they know it... now they are a little fellas mom more then they are themsleves.lots of women really resent that they have to do that and their husbands dont. Could be a weakness thats exploitable.



^^^
Role model for all men


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> ... he might be on to something. When women have kids(particularly there first)they out of necessity need to become less selffish.  They lose themselves as they know it... now they are a little fellas mom more then they are themsleves.lots of women really resent that they have to do that and their husbands dont. Could be a weakness thats exploitable.



That is the way an gifted intellectual would look at it.  

Pretty sure my buddy does it because he's a straight up perv.  He is also an accountant, but most accountants I know our pervs so its expected.  Just like all female teachers are freaks, BTW I read that on the internet so it must be true.  (Dated a teacher once and in my research that stereotype holds up well)


----------



## Popeye. (Dec 2, 2013)

I was hoping for more photos... this thread is useless...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> That is the way an gifted intellectual would look at it.
> 
> Pretty sure my buddy does it because he's a straight up perv.  He is also an accountant, but most accountants I know our pervs so its expected.  Just like all female teachers are freaks, BTW I read that on the internet so it must be true.  (Dated a teacher once and in my research that stereotype holds up well)



Teachers got nothing on nurses


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Teachers got nothing on nurses



I have "heard" this to be true....


----------



## BigWorm (Dec 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Teachers got nothing on nurses



I may have to do some research on the subject, you know just in the name of being thorough.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have "heard" this to be true....



Plus they can pin you, they are pro's at that..

This message was sent by God


----------

